# Browser (Black Rhino) Trespasses Into Grazer's (White Rhino's) Pantry



## Damaged Goods (Dec 8, 2020)

The only reason I can see for this shrub-eating browser to enter a grass plot is to harass its slow-to-anger, grass-eating larger cousin into a scrap.  Cantankerous black rhinos have even been observed charging trees and termite mounds.

The big cousin taught it a lesson:

White Rhino Vs Black Rhino In Rare Face-Off - YouTube


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 11, 2020)

As per one of the comments-
"Misleading title, this is a gray rhino vs a brown rhino".


----------



## Damaged Goods (Dec 11, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> As per one of the comments-
> "Misleading title, this is a gray rhino vs a brown rhino".


As I understand it, the scientists to whom the term "white" is attributed were Dutch and were actually saying "wide" in reference to the creature's wide mouth.  But the term "white" stuck.  They needed a nickname for those species with a narrow mouth and protruding upper lip and if one is called white it made sense to call the other "black."

I say this not as a source of authority but as someone who heard this explanation several times on TV nature documentaries.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 11, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## Autumn (Dec 11, 2020)

Never mind being confused about the color of the rhino...I read the title of the post and was thinking "Browser" as in IE or Google Chrome.  So I'm muttering to myself, "I never heard of the browser called Rhino" -

Obviously, I need to get offline and go out more...I didn't know exactly what a Grazer was, so assumed it was some other computer app or function that I didn't yet know about).

Just shoot me...


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 11, 2020)

Autumn said:


> Never mind being confused about the color of the rhino...I read the title of the post and was thinking "Browser" as in IE or Google Chrome.  So I'm muttering to myself, "I never heard of the browser called Rhino" -
> 
> Obviously, I need to get offline and go out more...I didn't know exactly what a Grazer was, so assumed it was some other computer app or function that I didn't yet know about).
> 
> Just shoot me...


LOL, You're funny! But you totally make sense...we are using devices as we speak, right?


----------

